# Missing FSD Invoice



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi...

I purchased FSD and just noticed it is no longer showing in my Tesla Account, and is not showing in purchased upgrades in my mobile app. FSD was displaying properly before. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, it's been mentioned in several threads. Here is latest info I've seen:


SoFlaModel3 said:


> I called Tesla about the disappearing FSD from our accounts and they confirmed they see it on their end so it must just be a programming glitch on our view.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Various stuff has broken at various times on the tesla site as they tweak stuff while breaking other dependencies...It'll be back soon enough.


----------

